# مطلوب دراسة جدوى مصنع اسمدة



## QBM (5 مارس 2013)

اخواني الكرام مطلوب دراسة جدوى مبسطه لمصنع اسمده للاستفاده من مخلفات الحيوانات الطبيعيه مع وصف للمعدات الداخله في الصناعه على ان تكون بانتاج جيد شامل التغليف وكل شي بحقه 
والف شكر لكم وللقائمين على هذا المنبر العظيم


----------



## spotcolor (12 مارس 2013)

موفقين بإذن الله


----------



## hema_sh (26 مارس 2013)

اتمني ان تجد من يساعدك


----------



## معد دراسات جدوى (11 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم الاخ الفاضل 
افيدكم باني باحث اقتصادي واعمل في قطاع اعداد دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية واقوم باعداد جميع انواع دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية وتقديمها لجميع الجهات التمويلية للتواصل 
0599609477


----------

